# steering wheel vibrating



## lurcher (15 Nov 2009)

Just bought an 08 toyota avensis,47000km on the clock.Ive noticed when i get up to 120km per hour that the steering wheel vibrates,this is while driving on a good road surface,i bought it from a main toyota dealer, should this be happening with a car that is less than two years old? what is this a sign of ? the car is a 2.0ltr diesel.


----------



## delgirl (15 Nov 2009)

I'm certainly no car expert, but I've had a similar problem and it was down to something as simple as wheel balancing.

If you bought if from a dealer, bring it back and ask them to have a look at it.


----------



## lurcher (15 Nov 2009)

Thanks delgirl, will do.


----------



## silvermints (15 Nov 2009)

Yep wheels need to be balanced easily sorted.


----------



## colin79ie (16 Nov 2009)

Could also be tyres. Had the same issue a few years back. Turned out to be the (2 months old) Michelin tyres. The steel inside them had broken and they became warped and out of shape.


----------



## silvermints (16 Nov 2009)

The OP says the vibration comes in at 120 km/ph so my money would be on wheel balance. I feel if it was the tyres the vibration would be there at all speeds


----------



## lurcher (16 Nov 2009)

When you say wheel balance,i take it you are talking about the steering wheel !


----------



## lurcher (16 Nov 2009)

Just rang dealer & he said the wheels need balancing,it will take 15mins to do,he said the car should not have gone out like that & apoligised,thanks for replys !


----------



## silvermints (16 Nov 2009)

lurcher said:


> When you say wheel balance,i take it you are talking about the steering wheel !


 
No Lurcher the road wheels. Any tyre shop will do it for you.

Edit....You got in ahead of me there delighted your sorted


----------



## krissovo (16 Nov 2009)

No wheel balence in this case is the small lead clips they attach to wheels to ensure they run true.  If you look at your wheels most will have some weights attached over the rim of the wheel.

What normally happens is that one could have fallen off and at a certain speed (in your case 120 kmph) the out of balence wheel reasonates creating the vibration at the steering wheel.

Its a cheap fix and 6 months ago I had mine balenced for €10


----------



## colin79ie (18 Nov 2009)

> I feel if it was the tyres the vibration would be there at all speeds


 
The exact same symptoms. Only vibrated at higher speeds. New tyres fitted and it was fine. Didn't need balancing. But a quick look at the tyres will rule this in/out.


----------



## SOM42 (21 Nov 2009)

colin79ie said:


> The exact same symptoms. Only vibrated at higher speeds. New tyres fitted and it was fine. Didn't need balancing. But a quick look at the tyres will rule this in/out.


 
Surely it might be cheaper to do the balancing and if that does't work look at the tyres rather than the other way round


----------



## Pique318 (22 Nov 2009)

Bear in mind, it could also be the ball joints or track rods. 

Probably not in such a new car, but it also has the same syptoms...


----------



## lurcher (4 Dec 2009)

Brought the car back to garage where i bought it last Monday,they fixed it & commented to me that the balancing was well out when handing back keys.The car drove home fine,no vibrating in steering wheel,didnt drive it at all Wednes & Thursday.I'm driveing it today & the vibrating in the steering wheel is back,this time when im driving at 80kmph,originally it was at 120kmph...is it just a case that they didnt do the balancing right or is it a sign of something else? i bought it from a main toyota dealership.


----------



## SparkRite (5 Dec 2009)

lurcher said:


> I'm driveing it today & the vibrating in the steering wheel is back,this time when im driving at 80kmph,originally it was at 120kmph...is it just a case that they didnt do the balancing right or is it a sign of something else?


 
Would suspect not balanced correctly seeing as how the speed when the vibration occurs has changed.
Bring it back, this is normally a very easy problem to fix.


----------



## Slash (6 Dec 2009)

Did they balance the front wheels only? An out of balance rear wheel would cause vibration also.


----------



## lurcher (6 Dec 2009)

Also,when i have the steering wheel locked fully & i am reversing at the same time,there is a noise {straining sound}coming from front driver wheel area...could this be connected to wheel balancing also?i just want to have some idea of the problem when i bring it back,[AGAIN}.


----------



## Pique318 (8 Dec 2009)

lurcher said:


> Also,when i have the steering wheel locked fully & i am reversing at the same time,there is a noise {straining sound}coming from front driver wheel area...could this be connected to wheel balancing also?i just want to have some idea of the problem when i bring it back,[AGAIN}.


That could be the power steering pump. There could also be a bearing/bush worn in the steering rack causing the wobble, Doubt it as it's only an 08 Toyota, but still....


----------



## SparkRite (8 Dec 2009)

Pique318 said:


> That could be the power steering pump.


 

Most likely, but generally nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pique318 (8 Dec 2009)

SparkRite said:


> Most likely, but generally nothing to worry about.


Yeah Check the level of fluid in the reservoir in the engine bay. It should have a steering wheel logo on the cap. top it up with ATF fluid or the pump will die and then it'll cost more. If it empties regularly then there's a seal gone and a rebuilt power steering rack may be necessary. Annoying but not dangerous


----------



## Caveat (8 Dec 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Annoying but not dangerous


 
The fluid itself is caustic though isn't it?


----------



## Pique318 (8 Dec 2009)

I don't think so as I spilt it on my hands when I had a car with a leaky p/s rack. 

Never did me any harm, hic, <twitch>...


----------

